# autocruise rhythm small problems



## wrench

hello everybody i'm new, anybody got a autocruise rhythm newish and got any problems? i would,t mind comparing notes.very pleased with it though,some niggling problems.peugeot base onthis one.like to get it sorted. Best regards to you all


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi wrench, and welcome to MotorhomeFacts  

As you can see from the left, I don't have a Rhythm (I've never had much rhythm :wink: ), but we do have specific forums for this make, and I've asked a mod to move it.

Good luck with your request.

Gerald


----------



## p1nkie

Hi wrench, we've an Auotocruise Accent, new, on a Peugeot. I know there's someone on here with a Rhythm, met them at peterboro', can't remember who tho. What are you having trouble with?

Guy


----------



## p1nkie

Hi wrench, we've an Auotocruise Accent, new, on a Peugeot. I know there's someone on here with a Rhythm, met them at peterboro', can't remember who tho. What are you having trouble with?

Guy


----------



## wrench

hello guy one small problem is the water draining from the vanity unit in the toilet compartment,no restiction but due to the water in the waste tube having fallen by gravity in the tube then under the van goes up hill by about 4 inches,over a chassis member into the waste tank.It creates a head of water that backs up into the vanity unit.dealer unable to sort no fix at moment.unable to reroute pipe into tank due conections.any of your pals got similar problems?


----------



## petensal

Having trouble with the inside of sliding door becoming wet and marking fabric, not when stationary but when opening and closing door. A bit worrying on a week old van. Seems to be dripping off rubber seal----any ideas?


----------



## petensal

*leaky door*

Think I have found a solution.  
Go to 
Motorhome Facts -> Peugeot Chassis 
and see about using Seals Direct P42 section. I think this should be standard
Van converters take note.
From an experinced van USER not designer


----------



## Mike48

Here is the link to the above post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-74097-leaking-side-door-on-x250-panel-van.html

I'm going to do this on mine when I get around to it.


----------



## wrench

hi petesal fixed most of my water coming in by fitting a section of fiamma stick on rubber guttering over door either side of outside led light.one problem fixed others to go at now,and not a year old yet.hope this helps


----------



## scotkarter

Hi, 
Have had a Rhythm for 2 years now and very pleased with it. 

Problems I had were, when it was delivered I was unable to turn off the fridge on mains due to the fridge and battery charger leads being reversed in the mains switch box, Surprisingly my dealer was unable to fix this, I eventually worked it out myself. 

Other issue is when the waste tank is full, and you have to drive, the waste water backs up into the shower tray, solved by adding a sink stopper in the shower tray. 

Build quality is excellent, heating and insulation superb, we use it all year including sub-zero Scottish winters. I actually like the compressor fridge for ease of use and we use the 'van a lot rough camping with no battery issues even with the 80AH battery as fitted. Trick is to have nothing else on standby and the water pump off.

Any other Rhythm owners out there ?
Whose was the one on Lewis this year same time as me ?

Mine can be spotted easily as my avatar is usually on the rack on the back (Montesa 4RT).


----------

